
How Do I submit Reddit in keybase? - ahmedtanjid
I have submitted reddit account info in keybase more than three times but everytime after a day it shows unreachable... Anyone have any idea????
======
djsumdog
Are you deleting the proof? Keybase proofs have to stay up permanently.

~~~
ahmedtanjid
No. I haven't deleted or edited the proof. It is still on my Reddit profile.

~~~
tez12
please submit here link to your proof in reddit

------
tez12
Can you please upvote me.. i dont have enough karma in Hacker News.. thanks.
Trying to add proof to keybase from Hacker News

